# Melanotan



## grootfac (Feb 29, 2012)

i am aware that melanotan creates a better tan if used and then exposed  to the sun. but when its winter time would i get anything out of using  it?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only if you go to a Tanning bed or get enough sun exposure.Make sure your getting mt2 and not malatonin there both different.


----------

